# Thanks mods!



## RNMike (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey mods, thanks for adding a spot for us noobs to ask dumb questions! I'm sure I'll be spending a lot of time here! :help:


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

You're welcome.


----------

